# Do Bell & Ross watches stand the test of time?



## brandonfromurbana

I have spent months analyzing the first 'high priced' watch that I am going to buy.

I debated Damasko, Ball, and Sinn watches because of the positive comments about them on this site.

The watch I really like is the Bell & Ross Vintage 123 Desert Type Watch.

I like it because it is under 40mm (I've got small wrists) and it can work equally well as a tool and a dress watch.

I am also interested in the watch because it seems to have a better quality movement than the ETA 2826/2836 movement common to a lot of watches between $1000 and $2000 dollars.

My only hesitation in buying the watch is that Bell & Ross watches seem like a newer/trendier brand and I have not heard a lot of complements about the build or accuracy of their watches.

Are Bell & Ross watches put together well and will they provide decades of service if cared for properly?

I found a new Bell & Ross Vintage 123 Desert Type Watch for $1600. I just want to know your opinions about the price vs. quality of the watch.

Am I getting enough bang for my buck to make this watch worth the price?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. :thanks


----------



## Lenk

I say buy with confidence. I've owned a wide variety of watches over the years, including pieces from Rolex, Omega, Kobold, Doxa, Oris, Sinn, Panerai, Korsbek, B & M, etc. Oh, and of course Bell & Ross. IMHO, Bell & Ross watches are very well built. Quality is not going to be an issue with this brand. The question is if you like the style of the watch. If you like it, then get it!:-!


----------



## sunster

Solid watch...should be fine


----------



## watcher08

Wear with confidence, no issue with that watch.


----------



## Pete J

Don't hesitate,,, go for it... 

i hv the br01 which has been with me for the last 2 years or so... it never let me down ... it has been thru a lot of torture since then,,, bump here & there .... a lot... mine has accuracy of +/- 10sec per day ( or prob more today) ,, ,but i don't really care about that ,, not that kind of guy

please let us know your decision ... :-!

Pete J


----------



## jackafrica

I did own a 123 Vintage, face is really legible, superior to the majority.
Timekeeping for me personally was disappointing at +10seconds a day. For the price, it seemed to me to be substandard. 
My watchmaker said though, that was what would've been aimed for before it left the factory and that was the spec, as it is not a COSC certified watch, so fair enough. 
A very comfortable watch on the wrist.


----------



## skyhook

*I have used my BR03 for 8months and it has been running around +3sec/day. My only advice is to stay away from the PVD range as it scratches easily.
*


----------



## mincuss4

i beg to differ on the PVD scratching easy....been using an 03 Carbon since Nov last yr and it's (touch wood ;-)) still scratch free.
I guess it really depends on the wearer and how careful you are with your hands/wrist :-d


----------



## SmashingHarlots

The answer is no. All 01-94 owners should just shake their watch up and down and see their minute hand jump 3mins up and down. Nifty Easter Egg!


----------



## ongo

Well, I would have to say no. 
My Bell & Ross lasted only one day. On Monday I was a happy owner of a BR01-94. Purchased at a local AD for a little over 4K. Left it overnight in my winder. On Tuesday I discovered that the movement had stopped. Figured, hmm maybe my winder even though the B&R has a bi-directional rotor... So I gave it 25 turns (max 40 as stated on the owners manual) and the movement came to life. A few minutes after wearing it I found that the movement was stopping all on its own. Just for giggles I started the chrono and wow the second hand came to life again. Then I would stop the chrono and the movement would stay alive for a few minutes and then stop again. Did this a couple times then figure there had to be something wrong and would have to take back.
Then... after a closer look. The hour hand was not properly aligned. In other words at 12 o'clock the hour hand was a 1/4 towards the 1 hour. Not good. In addition, yes, the damn minute hand was also going back and forth 1 to 2 minutes with gentle taps on the case. I read on the B&R official forum that this was an intended design on the chronograph models only to absorb shock. I don't buy this bunch of croc! More reputable watch brands don't do this even on their less expensive models. Maybe B&R should get a patent for this "shock absorbing system" and try to make money off of that. Call me crazy but if I spend over 4K on a watch I am expecting quite a degree of perfection.
I returned the watch and will stay away from B&R after this experience. This is my 2 cents.


----------



## jimyritz

I have had a BR02 and have had no issues...|>

http://www.timezone.com/library/tzints/tzints0013

Very interesting interview with B&R and it should be noted that Sinn assembles some of the B&R watches even today.

Mike


----------



## jimyritz

Check that---Sinn doesn't assemble anymore--my bad..


----------



## ongo

The interview would have been better if it were so biased to giving the guy a stage to promote his brand.


----------



## jimyritz

True, interviews like that tend to be a bit biased otherwise why would the guy do it...Sorry to read that you had problems with your B&R...

Mike


----------



## heb

*Their non-chronograph watches probably do....*

...but their all modular chronographs don't.

heb


----------

